# Deep tissue injury vs pressure ulcer



## funsize25 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a doctor who has informed me 'suspected deep tissue injury' is a pressure ulcer stage.  I know 'suspected' is not codable, so can someone please help me determine how I should classify this wound?


----------



## hewitt (Jan 9, 2013)

Hopefully, documentation describes/characterizes the "injury"...right? This is an injury caused by...? Where on the body is this "injury"?


----------

